# MISCELLANEOUS from Trujillo - THIRD AND LAST PART !!!



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Este es el ultimo thread de esta serie de fotos miscelaneas y variadas de mi ciudad que espero -una vez mas- les guste....... *URBANIZACIONES VARIADAS, PERFILES DEL CENTRO HISTORICO, COMPLEJO MANCISHE, OVALO MANSICHE.......* es lo que hoy tenemos...

*CRUCE Y OVALO MANSICHE*



























































*COMPLEJO MANSICHE*




























































*URBANIZACIONES VARIADAS*




























































































































*SI VISITAN TRUJILLO, LOS PUEDO RECIBIR EN MI HUMILDE MORADA....*














































































*CENTRO HISTORICO Y SUS PERFILES....*




















































































































































*PROYECTO NUEVAS OFICINAS DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD PROVINCIAL DE TRUJILLO*


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

No hay edificios altos en Trujillo?


----------



## from Trujillo (Jul 5, 2006)

Interesantes algunas fotos, pero que decepción al ver la maqueta del "PROYECTO NUEVAS OFICINAS DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD PROVINCIAL DE TRUJILLO".
Que concepto de construcción mas antiguo, feo, sin ningún trabajo arquitectónico, pero en fin que podemos esperar con la clase de autoridades que tenemos, no?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buen thread, esta buenaso jhonatan eres un excelente fotografo, serioo, este thread debe ir a foro latinoamericano... esta muy bueno.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

alfredovasquezm said:


> No hay edificios altos en Trujillo?



hay solo unos pocos que ya se mostraron en threads anteriores (el mas alto tiene 12), mas bien hay proyectos en camino y otros en construccion con edificios entre 10 a 15 pisos, un promedio aceptable para esta ciudad que esta empezando a hacerse notar por su creciente boom inmobiliario...


si from Trujillo, opino lo mismo, cuanto daño nos han hecho los ¨¨compañeros¨¨........


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Buenas tomas... Muy bonitas las casas de esas urbanizaciones.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

estas fotos estan muchooooo mejor que las que han mostrado en los otros threads    
sky una pregunta ese es el edificio de 7 pisos de la MPT que piensa construir?????
:weirdo:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

elmiocid said:


> estas fotos estan muchooooo mejor que las que han mostrado en los otros threads
> sky una pregunta ese es el edificio de 7 pisos de la MPT que piensa construir?????
> :weirdo:



aparentemente si, es un proyecto que salio a la luz hace algun tiempo ya, respecto al diseño, le falta, se ve muy simple pero peor es nada.......


PD: te envie un PM, leelo !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

buen thread, hay dos fotos de trujillo colonial que me dejaron con la boca abierta-


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Excelentes las fotos en especial èsta. ¿cómo se llama esa av.?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Es la avenida Jesus de Nazareth, poco a poco la estan reviviendo y luce mejor q antes


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

es simplemente hermosa esta ciudad trujillanos!!!La arquitectura del centro es muy alegre,me encanta!!Felicidades!


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Esa Avenida Jesús de Nazareth sí que ha cambiado, se ve mucho mejor ahora que hace algunos años, espero que sigan levantando edificios modernos en esa avenida.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Todas las fotos estan Lindas pero esta me gusto mas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

J3R3MY said:


> Excelentes las fotos en especial èsta. ¿cómo se llama esa av.?


Oye esta si me dejo sorprendido, al salir de la universidad muchas veces paso por ahi pero no la he visto asi, no me he percatado, mañana voy a ver, la verdad se ve excelente la avenida, que despistado soyy¡¡¡


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

El monopolio Aprista en el Municipio Provincial de esa Ciudad por muchos años es un freno para que el manejo de esa ciudad sea mas dinamico si presentan candidatos a la alcaldia deberian presentar un individuo con experiencia en gestion, honrado con ganas de hacer mucho por su ciudad, un visionario y acompañado por gente con esas mismas cualidades eso atrae inversion asi sea no cuantiosa a una ciudad, en nuestro pais no hay inversion privada considerable en las ciudades mas grandes, el Apra se caracteriza por no tener los mejores cuadros de profesionales en gestion publica...Trujillanos basta de tradicion.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


>


mela yo siempre compro mis numeros al pata para ganarme uno de esos cuadros y nunca me sako anda, ta madre que fea vaina¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Me sorpredió ver ese pintor del aerosol en la ciudad te Trujillo, igual aquí hay de esos en Las Vegas.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Excelentes fotos! Esas son nuevas...no recorrimos esas zonas en la reu. Bravazo!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

si esta bien


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


>


Esto me pareció curioso, en san miguel tambien hay gente que hace esas pinturas en la calle


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

buenas fotos sky!! esa parte del complejo mansiche ha quedado muy bonita, eso es algo bueno q nos dejó el mundial sub 17 tb!! además tb se ha mejorado esa avenida q pasa x ahí (no recuerdo su nombre)


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

^^
Han mejorado la Av. Mansiche.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

jajaja no sabía XD!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

gracias por sus comentarios.........pronto: HUANCHACO


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Mis felicitaciones por excelentes threads!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos !! ,, me encantaron las del centro !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Este thread se diferencia de los otros de trujillo porque tiene un feeling diferentes. Es mas humano, sin desestimar a los otros, las fotos de acá han sido tomadas bajo otra perspectiva.

Es de todos a mi parecer, humildemente, el mejor


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Siempre he pensado k sky tiene un arte para tomar las fotos, realmente le encanta


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

libidito said:


> Siempre he pensado k sky tiene un arte para tomar las fotos, realmente le encanta


Deberia haber un concursillo de fotografia.... yo me apunto si es que algun moderador se anima a hacerlo.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jajaja... Edita tu comentario antes que Vane lo vea porque le da patatuz xD!


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Jajaja... Edita tu comentario antes que Vane lo vea porque le da patatuz xD!


por?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Porque Vane hizo una convocatoria para hacer un concurso de fotografía entre foristas y sólo Imanolsoliman se apuntó con su foto =P

Volviendo al tema... Sí, a mí también me parece que las fotos tienen algo que las hacen mejores que las anteriores...


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Ese 'no sé qué' que tienen las fotos se llama buen fotógrafo. Mientras tanto yo intentaré sacar nocturnas, sin flash, que no salgan movidas...es tranca.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

perupd said:


> Ese 'no sé qué' que tienen las fotos se llama buen fotógrafo.


Y tú lo dices por...?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lo que pasaes ustedes no han visto como Sky se concentra para tomar una foto, Mientras yo y perupd floreamos bien rico de varios temas Sky no pierde tiempo y esta que toma todo y todo y hasta la mosca que se poso en una flor jajajaja no es cierto Perupd?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Claro pero yo voy al hecho de que nadie en ningún momento dijo que no sabía qué tenían las fotos que las hacen mejores...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Estan bonitas estas zonas de trujillo, es mucho mas progresistas que otras ciudades del interior, y aun le falta mucho, pero se esta avanzando.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

libidito said:


> Lo que pasaes ustedes no han visto como Sky se concentra para tomar una foto, Mientras yo y perupd floreamos bien rico de varios temas Sky no pierde tiempo y esta que toma todo y todo y hasta la mosca que se poso en una flor jajajaja no es cierto Perupd?


jajaja, cierto! Nosotros estamos conversando una cuadra adelante y Jhonatan ya se quedo atrás a tomar foto a algo que le llamo la atención...y nos pregunta...¿y ustedes no toman fotos? Es un master en fotografía.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Claro pero yo voy al hecho de que nadie en ningún momento dijo que no sabía qué tenían las fotos que las hacen mejores...


Tu posteaste...


YibrailMizrahi said:


> Volviendo al tema... Sí, a mí también me parece que *las fotos tienen algo que las hacen mejores que las anteriores*...


El llamar 'algo' a una cosa, significa que no conoces qué tienen las fotos qué las hacen mejores.


----------

